# raftingguide/kayaker wanted in Guatemala



## pescador (Sep 28, 2006)

Guatemala Rafting is a small and personal company that is looking for a good raftguide/ safetykayaker in one person. We are going to run our third season and are established within Guatemala and expanding nicely. We raft the Cahabon, the best river of Guatemala. We mostly do a one-day trip and occasionally an expedition or kayakcourse. 
I am looking for a qualified guide with experience. I prefer a guide over the age of twenty-five. The season approximately goes from June till the end of February, depending on the rainseason. It is a great river to work at in a breathtaking environment with a very laidback atmosphere. You’re definitely gonna like it!


----------

